# Dragon Wars (D-War)



## Faradin (Aug 27, 2007)

A new movie coming out later this year; watch trailer at http://dragon-wars.com
I personally think another dragon movie would be right on (Reign of Fire was total kickass), but I'm more interested in the crazy carnage and destruction of LA in this. The scene where the van explodes and gets thrown....*raaaaaaaagh* Awesomeness.
EDIT: Now that I think about it, destroying LA seems to be the theme of this year's movie list, what with Transformers and all....


----------



## themocaw (Aug 27, 2007)

I threw up a little when I realized a South Korean was responsible for this atrocity from the Wikipedia page, then I realized that I never apologized for Cho Seung Hui, so why should I take responsibility for this too?

That said, I'll probably see this on opening weekend simply because I know I'll enjoy it.  Not because it's a good movie. . . quite the opposite, in fact.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 30, 2007)

I like movies with uber-amounts of carnage and destruction in big cities like LA, so even if this movie sucks I'll still be willing to see it for my fix of K4B00MZ0RZOMG.


----------



## themocaw (Aug 30, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> I like movies with uber-amounts of carnage and destruction in big cities like LA, so even if this movie sucks I'll still be willing to see it for my fix of K4B00MZ0RZOMG.



I'll drink to that.  If I could enjoy movies like Black Sheep and Snakes on a Plane, then this is gonna be hella fun.


----------



## TheGru (Aug 30, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Now that I think about it, destroying LA seems to be the theme of this year's movie list, what with Transformers and all....



Destroying a major city has *ALWAYS* been a big theme among movies. At least once a year a major city or two *MUST* be recked, it's a rule.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 30, 2007)

I've never noticed that...what was last year?


----------



## Tarrock (Aug 31, 2007)

Saw Reign of fire. Wasn't the best movie ever but it was ok. Had probably 16 mins of dragons in the whole movie.

Read the website, The story sounds boring and kinda lame.


----------



## Faradin (Aug 31, 2007)

I never bothered...I figure there's no point in reading if I won't like the movie anyway....requoting myself, I'm only interested in the K4B00MZ0RZOMGz.
AND HOW DARE YOU BLASPHEME REIGN OF FIRE LIKE THAT!!! That movie was perfectly executed--it didn't over-indulge in the dragons and made itself more of an action flick than a sci-fi or fantasy, which is exactly how it should be. Movies that are ALL about the creatures themselves just seem corny and blecchy.
And as of now, I own the copyrights to the word 'blecchy.'


----------



## themocaw (Sep 1, 2007)

I wonder what the therians would think about this?


----------



## karashata (Sep 2, 2007)

I watched the trailer, looks like it'll be a pretty decent movie, though to me at least it's obvious the dragons are CGI just from looking at them.

I've also watched Reign of Fire, very good movie IMO, and I don't particularly care for most movies portraying dragons as the bad guys...  While I'm on it I'll note the CGI in that movie didn't seem quite as obvious as it does in this movie...


----------



## Faradin (Sep 2, 2007)

That's because it was an awesome movie, adurkadurkamuhammedjihad.


----------



## red-tail3492 (Sep 5, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> A new movie coming out later this year; watch trailer at http://dragon-wars.com
> I personally think another dragon movie would be right on (Reign of Fire was total kickass), but I'm more interested in the crazy carnage and destruction of LA in this. The scene where the van explodes and gets thrown....*raaaaaaaagh* Awesomeness.
> EDIT: Now that I think about it, destroying LA seems to be the theme of this year's movie list, what with Transformers and all....



Regin of fire was awsome X3
and i do agree that we need more dragon movies ^^
ive seen the trailer already and it seems quite good,
special effects are good compared to some other dragon movies, its about time that we get some decent ones X3
hopfully thisone wont be a watse like eragon, i just thought that one was kinda lame XD


----------



## Reikaza (Sep 5, 2007)

Reign of Fire was entertaining.
This movie just looks cheesy. Someone should pay the artists enough to render the dragon models to fit in the atmosphere, or spice up the atmosphere to make the dragons fit. Seriously, they really don't look like they're actually there. Also, overdone destruction is pretty lame. Like I always say, with those kinds of movies you can expect a bicycle running over a cat to explode.

And whoever modeled the dragons sucked.


----------



## Magnus (Sep 5, 2007)

Dragons? O_O
are those things no snakes?


----------



## Silver R. Wolfe (Sep 5, 2007)

I loled when I saw this trailer.  It looks so hilariously bad, especially with how seriously it seems to take itself (in the trailer at least).


----------



## Faradin (Sep 7, 2007)

Wow.... I'm so impressionable....I just scroll through all these posts, agreeing with each one equally.... XD How lame of me.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 8, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> Wow.... I'm so impressionable....I just scroll through all these posts, agreeing with each one equally.... XD How lame of me.



At least I've the excuse that I don't care one whit, I'm more than likely not going to see it ^^


----------



## Oni (Sep 8, 2007)

I know I shouldn't enjoy the idea of dragons and mythological things being at war with humanity although the movie does look entertaining.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 8, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't enjoy the idea of dragons and mythological things being at war with humanity although the movie does look entertaining.



My question, why can't we have a movie where all these mythical creatures come... and help man against some threat?

Damnit, I want to see a Pern movie done right!


----------



## Oni (Sep 8, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> Oni said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 If that interests you so much, then you should write the script of a movie which does!


----------



## Summercat (Sep 8, 2007)

Oni said:
			
		

> Summercat said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fine!

The Elves are invading, except these are more Pratchettian Discworld Elves than Tolkien. They Are Rather Not Nice.

However, other mythical beings come to help, including the Dragons, and the movie ends with the main characters being killed by the Elves, who drink their blood but then die because of the iron in human blood.

THERE.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 8, 2007)

Wait....lol....whut?


----------



## Icecat1326 (Sep 9, 2007)

If the story is good and well acted then it'll do great if it's just an effects movie it'll do good enough  to be called a hit but nothing more. hopefully for it's sake they wrote a good script.

Also i dont think Transformers was in LA. Cali yes but not LA. The end they were in some city near the Hoover dam, which might have been made up, never looked into it that far. 

Anyway and either way looks entertaining for sure, have to wait and see if it'll last long.


----------



## Summercat (Sep 9, 2007)

Icecat1326 said:
			
		

> If the story is good and well acted then it'll do great if it's just an effects movie it'll do good enough  to be called a hit but nothing more. hopefully for it's sake they wrote a good script.
> 
> Also i dont think Transformers was in LA. Cali yes but not LA. The end they were in some city near the Hoover dam, which might have been made up, never looked into it that far.
> 
> Anyway and either way looks entertaining for sure, have to wait and see if it'll last long.



Vegas / Henderson, but not in LA.


----------



## Icecat1326 (Sep 9, 2007)

thanks , to busy stareing at the robots and Megan Fox (DROOL) to remember the city. =3


----------



## Faradin (Sep 9, 2007)

But they CALLED it LA.... DAMN DIRTY LYING HEATHENS!!!!


----------



## Zero_Point (Sep 10, 2007)

Summercat said:
			
		

> My question, why can't we have a movie where all these mythical creatures come... and help man against some threat?




Galvatron: Decepticons, ATTA- WHAT THE-?!
*Suddenly, dragons! Thousands of them!*


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2007)

themocaw said:
			
		

> I wonder what the therians would think about this?



I don't like the whole "dragons randomly destroying shit" theme that Hollywood seems to think is the best way to make dragon movies.  It's just stupid on several levels.

That said, when I saw the trailer for D-Wars, the general-geek part of me went "zOMG, dinosaurs with missile launchers!  SWEET!"

...Plus, I'm (for lack of a better term) an effects whore.  So I'll probably watch this.



			
				Reikaza said:
			
		

> Reign of Fire was entertaining.
> This movie just looks cheesy.



Reign of Fire was cheesy too.  Cheesy does not necessarily equal bad.  _The cheese must flow._



			
				Oni said:
			
		

> I know I shouldn't enjoy the idea of dragons and mythological things being at war with humanity although the movie does look entertaining.



I don't think it's so much "dragons vs. humans" as it is dragons vs. "dragons" in the humans' world, and the humans eventually going "That's it, GTFO."


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 10, 2007)

This is a real MtG card


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> This is a real MtG card



Ah, but which series is it from?  Looks like the "Unglued" or "Unhinged", which aren't allowed in official games.

Still hilarious.


----------



## Rostam The Grey (Sep 10, 2007)

Rhainor said:
			
		

> Rostam The Grey said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unglued, but you gotta love the card. I had 3 in my unglued deck


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 10, 2007)

Rostam The Grey said:
			
		

> Unglued, but you gotta love the card. I had 3 in my unglued deck



Best silver-border (Unglued/Unhinghed) combo ever:  "Mox Lotus" + "Gleemax".


----------



## Faradin (Sep 15, 2007)

.... 
Oh, hey, Rhainor...heh...that is a Halo banner, my good sir.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 15, 2007)

Faradin said:
			
		

> ....
> Oh, hey, Rhainor...heh...that is a Halo banner, my good sir.



Indeed it is.  I am anxiously awaiting Tuesday the 25th.


----------



## Nightintodream (Sep 15, 2007)

looks cool


----------



## Le_DÃ©mon_Sans_Visage (Sep 15, 2007)

I'm considering going to see this. Yes, it looks goofy as hell, but it's not like those Sci-Fi channel CGI trainwrecks that look horrible but are trying to be serious. This appears to be the modern version of those old Godzilla movies - might be good for a larf while I'm waiting for The Wizard of Gore.


----------



## nobuyuki (Sep 15, 2007)

Hello,

It's official -- D-War is the worst movie ever.


----------



## Faradin (Sep 18, 2007)

Well, duh, we were expecting it to be. I'm just gonna download it rather than pay my hard earned money for it.


----------



## Rhainor (Sep 18, 2007)

nobuyuki said:
			
		

> Hello,
> 
> It's official -- D-War is the worst movie ever.



Not possible.

It may be in the running for "Worst movie ever made for theaters", but I've seen some truly atrocious made-for-cable and direct-to-video movies.


----------



## Lupinrager (Oct 19, 2007)

guess I should've went to this thread before buying the DVD a few hours ago


----------

